# Mosquitoes



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Last weekend, while hiking, our dogs were chewed up by mosquitoes, Max got the worst of it - his skin looked like a miniature bubble wrap, it did not seem to bother him much, but I would love to find out how you protect you dogs from mosquitoes.
Both of our dogs are on Sentinel (heartworm + flee pill), but it does not work/ protect against mosquito bites...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife uses garlic capsules from he local health store.

The dogs think they are great treats and love them!

Also garlic is supposed to be a natural flee/tick repellant

Hope this help's?

hobbsy


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi *SkyyMax*

I'm not sure where you're living and if you can get it - but you can buy fly repellents for horses and spray on your dogs. Most of these sprays are made of natural ingredients. 

I use one and it works really well ( also against ticks ) .


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Great idea, I never thought of it...Darcy gets eaten alive in this damp English climate...I am off to buy some, thanks..


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Citronella oil which is the base for most horse repellents is always a good one and you can mix it with a bit of water - so is totally natural.

*Hobbsy * - my breeder also feeds garlic, helps against worms,etc and my homeopathic vet used to say how brilliant it was for the horses for fly and worm prevention. However, when we were in our doggy vets the other day they have a list of plants and other things which are poisonous for dogs. I knew about onions but apparently garlic also!! I would love to know whether that is just if they eat a bulb of garlic and whether products like garlic powder and capsules are mainly extracts of garlic and is that okay??


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The mosquitoes around here have not been multiplying so quickly this year, since we've had very little rain. Usually though, if they are too bad for me, I use Deep Woods Off, on myself, then spray a little in the palm of my hands and rub some on Willie. I don't do this often, though, because I hate it. 

I'd be curious to know more about the garlic issue, too. Costco sells these dog biscuits that Willie loves, and they smell heavily of garlic. I don't buy them very often. Is a little bit okay, but not a lot?? Wish I knew the answer.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

*Hotmischief*

instead of garlic I use coconut oil / shredded coconut and Brewers yeast. Since our pup arrived I give her 1 tsp. coconut oil into her food and 1 tsp. brewers yeast. Google it. Pup never had any worms or ticks. Google : 'Coconut oil on dogs' and 'feeding dog brewers yeast'. I've read that garlic in high amounts can be poisenous. 
People give their dogs 2 capsules in a week. Changes the taste of their blood but same with coconut oil and brewers yeast, which is healthy for coat as well.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the replies - what a great forum!!!!
I will try to find horse fly repellant and will look into coconut oil/ yeast mix.
I have heard that garlic is not good for dogs, but will ask the vet if a few capsules a week will be OK.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*LaVidaLoca,*

Thanks for those interesting snippets. I have done a little bit of googling on the coconut oil - that sounds really interesting especially as it might help his minor allergy - although we now thing that is pollen related as he sometimes has red eyes and the inside of his ears are slightly red. So will definitely get some coconut oil. I just bought some tee tree solution to rub on the inside of his ears when they are red - seems to help.

Will have a look at the brewers yeast this evening.

Many thanks.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

La VidaLoca,

Just had a few minutes so did a bit of googling on feeding Brewers Yeast - yes, there were articles that suggested it might be a deterient against flies, etc BUT I also found an article that linked it to a possible cause of BLOAT.

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm

It was listed under eating habits - gas producing foods.

As Vizsla are prone to this awful condition, I would think twice about feeding Brewers Yeast????


----------

